
Where Did China Get This F-22 Raptor? - smacktoward
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a19485/china-f-22-raptor-model/
======
cm2187
Not sure how they can make the difference from a J20 with a blury image

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu_J-20](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu_J-20)

~~~
mkohlmyr
looks more like a raptor in the front section I would say?

